# Green River HELP



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

A buddy and I are gonna go on an overnight trip to the green river to fish below Flaming Gorge. 

Neither of us have ever fished this river but want to drive out Friday night, sleep, and wake up early to fish all day, and drive home after. 

Any suggestions on places to camp? Any free spots to camp? Just doing small tents for a few hours until we wake up to fish. 

Should we go to little hole or walk the trail down the A section for a bit?

Any suggestions to help make this a success? Flows are around 2000cfs right now and supposed to go down from here on out according to one site I looked at.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are many established campgrounds in the general vicinity. I believe there are also places in that area where there is open camping. 

As far as fishing, if it was my first trip to the Green I would fish Little and up or the Dam and down. I wouldn't walk down from Little Hole, personally, not knowing or having been there. The fishing can be fantastic below little hole and down to Grasshopper Island, but you have a better shot catching fish were there are more fish on your first trip out. 

Fish will be in pre-spawn mode and getting more aggressive. Come with streamers. Nymphing will always pick up fish, and depending upon the weather, you may get some dry fly action. (BWOs can appear in October out there, and always a chance at midge action)


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Vanilla. We are actually back from the trip already and the video from the trip is already on YouTube.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A day late and a dollar short. STORY OF MY LIFE! 

Cool video.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> A day late and a dollar short. STORY OF MY LIFE!
> 
> Cool video.


I know that story all too well. Thanks again for the input, albeit a little late haha


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My friend uses an unusual technique on the Green. He wades upstream casting a nymph and if he doesn't get a hit on the dead drift, he lets the fly go below him and lifts the fly on a tight line. he seems to catch a lot more fish on that lifting tight line below him than he does on the dead drift. He saws the fish on the green can sense the leader with their noses and want movement in the fly.


----------

